

Linux Voice - hepha1979
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/5366

======
mikegioia
This is awesome. I noticed the digital and print price was about the same and
saw this in the FAQ:

    
    
        Q. Will you create an interactive HTML 5/Ubuntu/Android/iOS/Windows 
           8 appfor digital magazine delivery?
    
        A. We will get our magazine onto digital storefronts straight away.
           And we have ambitious plans for our own app - one where our community 
           becomes part of the editorial. But to start with, we need to focus on 
           getting our new magazine out of our heads and into your hands. We’ll 
           then be able to invest in our other ideas.
    

It would be really cool if they put out a nice interactive html5 app for
viewing the digital version, and then open sourced it for the readers to make
better (and for other magazines to use).

~~~
benev
That's the plan (including open sourcing the app). We've just got to get the
magazine up and running first.

~~~
imdsm
How long do you think until it's available to buy? I like the idea, but I'm
impatient. I'd buy it tonight if I could.

~~~
benev
Well you can buy it tonight on indiegogo [1].

We expect to be in the shops in the uk in February 2014 (and we'll ship
physical or digital copies to the rest of the world then). We hope to be in
newsagents and book stores world wide not long after that, but it will depend
on our distributors.

[1] [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/linux-
voice](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/linux-voice)

------
adamb_
Not taking away from this announcement, but from the title I was hoping this
was a new voice-command/NLP library for the raspberry pi..

~~~
benev
The google speech API is the best that I've been able to get working on the Pi
[1]. It needs a network connection though.

[1] [http://mikepultz.com/2011/03/accessing-google-speech-api-
chr...](http://mikepultz.com/2011/03/accessing-google-speech-api-chrome-11/)

------
muppetman
The model is similar to lwn.net, where if you're a sub you get the great stuff
straight away, if you're not you get it a week later. Which has always
appealed to me.

This seems to be similar to that, with the huge difference that the article is
then "freed" totally after 9 months. Great idea, I'll sign up for this.

------
whiskers
Andrew came to see us the other day and chat about their vision for Linux
Voice. They know what they are doing and all have a solid publishing
background so we can't wait to see how it turns out.

It's a really refreshing approach and they are committed to giving back to the
FOSS community from the profits generated by it. I also really like that they
plan to release the content for other uses after a brief embargo.

------
sophacles
I like this model, and hope the magazine catches on. Hopefully it will help
provide one more step in figuring out how to help compensate people who do
FOSS for their efforts.

Vaguely related: A thought I've been having lately is that instead of micro
payments being a direct monetary thing, why not team up with ISPs, hosting
providers, etc, and have an organization a "points" system similar to loyalty
programs. Points can then be used to provide a discounts on hosting and
bandwidth, and distributed both individually by people and by projects to
contributors. This helps reduce some of the friction in transactions...

------
vegasbrianc
Very interesting model. I am all for anything Linux and really hope this model
works for them.

------
girvo
Oh heck yes. If the content is up my alley, I'm totally in. Sure beats reading
omgubuntu every day ;)

------
fprotthetarball
How does the Indiegogo pricing compare to waiting for it to launch and
subscribing at that time?

------
masmullin
What was the old Linux magazine, and why did these guys leave?

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
Linux Format. "Top-down meddling" was cited in this story:
[http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/future-staff-fed-top-down-
medd...](http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/future-staff-fed-top-down-meddling-
crowdfunded-bid-launch-rival-linux-magazine)

(I used to freelance for Future years ago, and the standing joke was that, at
the time, all their magazines were "something-or-other Format". When they
launched a cross-stitch magazine, we were greatly disappointed it wasn't
called Cross-Stitch Format.)

~~~
shiven
Oh my! Please tell me the entire magazine was actually made of Cross-Stitched
pages!!! I would so like a copy. Frame a few of the good ones, use the rest as
table-mats and coasters :)

------
InCodeMe
Nice!

